# Devils Den Pics....



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the room that will bring all dead things back to life....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

The shocking truth of it all....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you _sure_ you want to bring all dead things back to life?

Nice faces on the ladies!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

...turning up the heat from the boiler made the freaks jump out!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

...will post more pics when I have access to Photobucket......damned work filters!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scary crew. I thought this was going to be pictures from Gettysburg. lol


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres some better pics......we had a great cast this year...


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

more...


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

......

















( Yes, he is upside down hanging from the rafters!)


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

...


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

...


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is some awesome stuff


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

What a bloody mess....LOL
Good pics 
I like the girl with the chopped off leg best..but all good pics
How are you making that thing spark?


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

We have installed a Car Battery chargers negative terminal to the metal fencing and the positive terminal to the steel pipe he is holding......its a cool effect in the dark for sure. Got alot of good scares in that room.

The girl with the cut off leg was pretty fun.....however the girl with the gun got ALOT of scares.......lets say you walk into a baby's room with crib, mobile, pastel like walls, many baby toys everywhere and a rocking chair....a mother with her now dead baby stands up and points the gun at the crowd and yells
"She's mine"......."they said I could keep her...she's still warm"....."you cant have her"......then points said gun at herself, pulls the trigger and drops to the floor.......the gun is a starter pistol and is very loud in an enclosed room....really creepy. I will post some videos.... 

We at The Devils Den are a really demented group....we try to push the envelope every year....just wait to see what we have instore for next year. We would really like to have someone from the forum make a guest appearance next year so you can see for yourself....maybe report back to the forum. 
Any takers????


----------

